# Jetta IV Oil Pressure sender install



## Oxide_Imports (Jun 2, 2003)

Here was my interesting day of installing a Oil Pressure Sender in a Jetta IV AEG 2.0L








HOW TO 
1. First you have to remove the plastic engine cover by the three bolts and remove the engine oil dipstick
2. Remove the two hoses that snap onto the airpump 
















The hoses remove by pressing the 2 sides together and pulling up

3. Remove the airpump by loosening three bolts one on the front of the pump and two on the sides. Move the airpump to the left side to give you room to work








4. Remove the two cables form the holder and unhook the sensor wires that go to the block. Then pull out the stock Oil Pressure Sender wire and move all cable to the right side. Using a 21mm wrench remove the stock oil pressure sender. Using a T40 Torx remove the allen nut on the top side of the oil filter mounting area. You will need to relocate the Stock Oil Pressure Sender to the top to make enough room for the Aftermarket Sender. You also will need to remove the bracket that holds a gray wire harness from the oil filter area.
















5. Tighten the stock oil pressure sender to 28in/lbs and replace the sensor harness. 








6. Insert the aftermarket sensor being sure that the sender has metric threads, be sure to use teflon tape to ensure a good seal








7. hook a 20AWG wire to the sender and run the apropriot length to hook up to you gauge. Reconnect all the harnesses the way they were. replace airpump and engine cover along with airpump hoses and your done!


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Jetta IV Oil Pressure sender install (Oxide_Imports)*

very nice write-up on this. I have the temp. guage but not the pressure. I take it you can not have both temp and pressure hooked up?


----------



## Oxide_Imports (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Jetta IV Oil Pressure sender install (golfhm472)*

There are only two holes but i work at a compnay that makes plastic parts and we also have a machine shop with a CNC mill so i am going to make an adapter that will take 2 outlets that we can screw in so you can have both oil pressure and temperature. would this be helpfull? let me know if you are interested?


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Jetta IV Oil Pressure sender install (Oxide_Imports)*

hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







please let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JOSEVWTEXAS (Jul 13, 2015)

*Help*

Can someone tell me why l cannot view the images? Very complete description though, but a picture is worth a thousand words 

Thanks!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

JOSEVWTEXAS said:


> Can someone tell me why l cannot view the images? Very complete description though, but a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> Thanks!


Dude, this thread is over a decade old. I'm sure the pics aren't up on that server anymore.


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

It is still there, I can see it no issues. Maybe it's JOSEVWTEXAS's issue with the keyboard and the monitor............. :laugh:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Just kidding :laugh::laugh::laugh:

The image says it all...."remote linking forbidden" on the remote server the OP placed these pics in. 

so just right click copy and paste each image link into a separate tab or right click "save image as"


----------

